# UK FIRST!!!! CBB Black tree monitor!!!!!



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

After alot of investigation i have a UK first breeding of black tree monitors!!!

As some of you may know over the last few years i have been attempting to incubate the eggs from my breeding pair, after 3 failed attempts due to various reasons i decided to keep things on a down low.

I had a clutch of 4 eggs laid, within the first few weeks one died and was disposed of. The remainding 3 eggs all looked good and healthy over the last 6 months.... i must say the wait has been unbearable. but i finally hit the jack pot! 

Yesterday one of the 3 eggs had slit, i left it over night to its own devices and by the morning not much else had happened so i moved it into a seperate box in the incubator first on vermiculite then onto tissue paper, By this evening at 8pm the little one had decided to finally leave the little egg home of his/hers.

Now for the pictures!!!



















































































More pictures will be added over the next few days/weeks as he goes on


----------



## jamie2011 (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Great achievement!


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Well done you, and fingers crossed for the other 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

Fantastic news, well done that man!!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely great news, well done!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations ......... :no1:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations. How did that fit in the egg lol it always amazes me.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic!

I would have said 10 out of 10 but that crappy 'paper' really knocked down my enjoyment of those pics......

Horrid rag, fantastic lizard !


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

A Massive congratulations mate and very well deserved :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## xJaydeex (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW!...Congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Simply awesome mate. My favourate tree and great to see someone with dedication being successfull. Well done.:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW! Thats amazing news! Congratulations man


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Firstly congratulations, secondly where'd you live? Going to rob 'em  Beautiful!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

congrats and well done :2thumb::gasp::2thumb: Got a picture of the setup you managed to get the adults to breed/lay in?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> congrats and well done :2thumb::gasp::2thumb: Got a picture of the setup you managed to get the adults to breed/lay in?


I will get pics up just for you mate, ill also get a pic of the hatchling in his/her new set up :2thumb:


Thanks for all the kind words guys!!!


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Congrats fella .. your set up looked amazing and im :censor: well happy for ya


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesomesauce!!!! how on earth did that come out of that tiny little egg!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

DRD said:


> I will get pics up just for you mate, ill also get a pic of the hatchling in his/her new set up :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words guys!!!


 
Look forward to these pic's, they give me hope with my tree's :lol2:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

What an acheivement. Huge congratulations on these tricky to breed/hatch beauties :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> congrats and well done :2thumb::gasp::2thumb: Got a picture of the setup you managed to get the adults to breed/lay in?


 
Are you thinking a replication for the croc monitors, but on a much grander scale????? :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

massive congrats :2thumb: all the best with her : victory:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, grats, beautiful lizards


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Well done good sir!


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Fantastic, hope the others hatch for you


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DRD said:


> I will get pics up just for you mate, ill also get a pic of the hatchling in his/her new set up :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words guys!!!


thank you I look forward to them,



Jolio said:


> Are you thinking a replication for the croc monitors, but on a much grander scale????? :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb:


It does not hurt to plan ahead, Any sucesses I like to see what conditions made it happen, and add this to my own "notes" so that if I ever do go into breeding I hopefully have all the knowledge I need. I really would love to breed Salvadorii but only time will tell, if I can make the right conditions for it I may try


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jealous.
Blinking stunning, congratulations.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Huge congrats, really impressive!

bet your over the moon 

and yes, such a huge lizard inside such a small egg :O


----------



## silverback (Feb 9, 2010)

well done son! from dad


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> well done son! from dad


Thanks dad!

And again thanks to everyone for their kind words. 
The little one is a great climber already!

On a side note another of the 2 remaining eggs has started dipping so hopefully in a few days time another little brother/sister will be here


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

DRD said:


> Thanks dad!
> 
> And again thanks to everyone for their kind words.
> The little one is a great climber already!
> ...


 
Are you selling these? :2thumb:


----------



## Mark1322 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

:notworthy:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Are you selling these? :2thumb:


I think I'll be keeping these, unless I get an interesting offer


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing!! props for that dude, good work!! :no1:


----------



## ReptileWoman (Dec 28, 2011)

amazing congrulations!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

DRD did you get my pm friday? : victory:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Well done, stunning beasts the Black Trees.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well done mate, a fantastic achievement!!! I look forward to being the first in the UK to hatch Masoala panther chameleons then i will know how it feels to be the first! haha.

:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow they're really nice, congratulations


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Dean Cheetham said:


> DRD did you get my pm friday? : victory:


Ah sorry mate, I've been running off my phone. It came through but won't open up mate. What was it you wanted?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DRD said:


> Ah sorry mate, I've been running off my phone. It came through but won't open up mate. What was it you wanted?


you need to get back on the pc or laptop to show us more photos of them in there setup, and adult setup :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

DRD said:


> Ah sorry mate, I've been running off my phone. It came through but won't open up mate. What was it you wanted?


 
Just some general info really.
Husbandary, cycling, breeding etc.
Just after 1st hand info on tree's from a local breeder :2thumb:


----------



## TRISTAN_HALL (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done buddy!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

EGG NUMBER 2 IS HATCHING!!!!!!





philipniceguy said:


> you need to get back on the pc or laptop to show us more photos of them in there setup, and adult setup :2thumb:


Ive just taken some pics which i am uploading now, these are for PRK. : victory: 
Ill add a few up on here!



Dean Cheetham said:


> Just some general info really.
> Husbandary, cycling, breeding etc.
> Just after 1st hand info on tree's from a local breeder :2thumb:


Im currently writing up this info for the PRK magazine so if you guys would like i can give you a snippet from out of that? Im going to cover the basics on this, and can add more detail on there for you guys :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

DRD said:


> EGG NUMBER 2 IS HATCHING!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrats mate :2thumb: that would be brill : victory:


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

congrats :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:2thumb: Awesome lizards at the top of my favourites list, well done!


----------



## martin.reuter (Nov 19, 2011)

hi

concrats. good luck in raising them.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

DRD said:


> EGG NUMBER 2 IS HATCHING!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer gives us one outa that, as I dont get mags :whistling2:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry it's taking a while guys but writing this article is taking some time. The pics are also taking time but they will be up tonight or very early morning


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

DRD said:


> Sorry it's taking a while guys but writing this article is taking some time. The pics are also taking time but they will be up tonight or very early morning


Worth the wait bud ........:mf_dribble: just hurry.....:lol2:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Heres the pics!!!!!!!!

Hope the set up pics help


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

DRD said:


> Heres the pics!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope the set up pics help
> 
> ...


Already replied on monis and tegus but ill reply to this thread too ......
F:censor:g awesome m8


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

haha cheers buddy!

This write up is taking time but ill get it up tomorrow, for now everyone enjoy the pics


----------



## JRUD96 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry just seen this!!! Awesome Achievement!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done from all at Arcadia reptile!!

What an achievement!!!

John


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Many thanks guys! 

baby number 3 is out!!!!!!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Huge congrats, that is an awesome achievement!


----------



## silverback (Feb 9, 2010)

they are looking son, dad


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

They are now all in a 3ft set up with plenty to climb, all are very inquisitive and feeding well!

Another not is that all 3 are lovely and tame and will walk onto your hand!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Are they going to be for sale :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> Are they going to be for sale :whistling2:


hehe already tried that one :lol2:
Derren did you get my email address the other day mate?: victory:


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Impatiently awaiting the writeup of this, more the husbandry of the parents I'm waiting to read, see how it compares to how I'm keeping mine, and see what I can adjust, as if you've got successful breeding (as obviously you do) you're doing things just right!

Then when the time comes that I get a partner for mine (which I have a feeling might be one of very few, if not the only black tree on "my island"  ) then I might manage a first for somewhere else


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

bazza5938 said:


> Impatiently awaiting the writeup of this, more the husbandry of the parents I'm waiting to read, see how it compares to how I'm keeping mine, and see what I can adjust, as if you've got successful breeding (as obviously you do) you're doing things just right!
> 
> Then when the time comes that I get a partner for mine (which I have a feeling might be one of very few, if not the only black tree on "my island"  ) then I might manage a first for somewhere else


Good luck with matey, more CB Becarrii the better :2thumb:
Think everyone is itching to get the write up :lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> hehe already tried that one :lol2:
> Derren did you get my email address the other day mate?: victory:


 Damn :bash:


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Good luck with matey, more CB Becarrii the better :2thumb:
> Think everyone is itching to get the write up :lol2:


It's still long term at the moment, I'd like to the get the ackies starting first, and just get the black tree happy and start getting her a bit less skittish before I plan on getting her a partner.

But yes, any of the writeup you want to share with us before it's in PRK would be appreciated, though I'm sure I'll be getting the issue anyway


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> Are they going to be for sale :whistling2:


It is highly unlikely that they will be for sale, the only case if one does become available is if they all turn out to be males lol



Dean Cheetham said:


> hehe already tried that one :lol2:
> Derren did you get my email address the other day mate?: victory:


Hi mate, i did indeed i was on my phone and only just got to the laptop now so will send it over asap : victory:



bazza5938 said:


> Impatiently awaiting the writeup of this, more the husbandry of the parents I'm waiting to read, see how it compares to how I'm keeping mine, and see what I can adjust, as if you've got successful breeding (as obviously you do) you're doing things just right!
> 
> Then when the time comes that I get a partner for mine (which I have a feeling might be one of very few, if not the only black tree on "my island"  ) then I might manage a first for somewhere else


I will post up a small amount from the article and those that wish to see the full write up before it hits PRK must email me and i may possibly send the article over.

Good luck with it mate, to be fair the breeding side of things is easy lol its just the incubation thats had some changes made to make it fully successful


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

DRD said:


> It is highly unlikely that they will be for sale, the only case if one does become available is if they all turn out to be males lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praying for males!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

The Article is looking good!

I have decided that i will upload info from the article once the PRK mag has been released.

As an update, i am doing a blog on my website that people can follow on the breeding and raising of the offspring.
Along with this i shall be editing my FB page regularly with updates so please like to follow the little ones progress!


----------



## silverback (Feb 9, 2010)

bbbbbb


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats..Always nice to see hard work pay off for people. One more species that will not need to be taken from the wild in the eventual future.

Fingers crossed on those other two eggs.


----------



## Aurora-Pixy (Jul 18, 2010)

So cute!! I just want to ping that curly tail!! :2thumb:
Huge congratulations on becoming a parent to such beautiful babies


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

The PRK magazine has hit the shelves and my article is in there for all to read


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

DRD said:


> The PRK magazine has hit the shelves and my article is in there for all to read


Got it Sunday, nice work mate :no1::no1:
How are the little beautys doing ?


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Got it Sunday, nice work mate :no1::no1:
> How are the little beautys doing ?


Ah nice man, yeah they are doing great and growing nice and strong


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

DRD said:


> The PRK magazine has hit the shelves and my article is in there for all to read


Read it a few days ago : ) well done! Editor missed off "becarri" though lol.


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow!! Congratulations! Stunning little thing! :2thumb:

And like others have said - how on earth did that fit in that egg?! :gasp:


----------



## Stevey (Feb 4, 2009)

He/She saw the paper and wanted out of that egg!!


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> Read it a few days ago : ) well done! Editor missed off "becarri" though lol.


Yeah I saw that, it was in the final draft so not sure what happened when it came to printing


----------



## rosabuttons (May 20, 2009)

My boyfriend would very much like one of these 
Congratulations!!
You must love your animals to have persevered like that, well done :notworthy:


----------

